# a fat male slut and a slob with a pink ass



## Crypsy

Salve a tutti - sono decisamente in crisi su come tradurre "pink ass"; qualcuno mi aiuta per favore?

Contesto:
differenza fra due mentalità - quella evolutiva s'impegna di più di  fronte a un fallimento, mentre quella statica si giustifica scaricando  la colpa su altri; qui vengono citate le frasi - sicuramente poco  raffinate e con un evidentissimo vissuto di rabbia e desiderio di  offendere - dette dagli studenti con mentalità statica dopo che hanno  preso voti sempre più bassi.
il mio problema reale, non è capire il senso (che è chiarissimo), ma decidere i limiti del linguaggio da utilizzare

Testo originale:
"And many covered their feelings by blaming someone else: The math teacher is a fat male slut ... and the English teacher is a *slob with a pink ass.*"

Traduzione:
"_E molti mascheravano le loro emozioni scaricando la colpa su qualcun altro: Il prof. di matematica è un grasso puttaniere ...
e l'insegnante d'inglese è .........._" francamente non mi pare il caso di tradurre alla lettera una *zozzona dal culo rosa*; questo sempre che io abbia letto correttamente il dizionario

Ipotesi casta:
*una sporca imbecille* - vi convince??? 

Grazie - cento volte grazie
C.


----------



## Lorena1970

Trovando un compromesso: "_e all'insegnate di inglese le pesa il culo_" come ti pare? D'altra parte il testo originale va giù peso, quindi perché addolcirlo...?

OED:
*slob* |släb|
noun informal
a lazy and slovenly person.


----------



## longplay

Se usi puttaniere devi proseguire, almeno con maialino con chiappe rosa. Altrimenti usa registri diversi: p.es."grasso imbecille" e "sporca cretina".


----------



## Crypsy

Grazie - mi pare più che fattibile; magari ti seguo e lo metto un pochino più duro?
Tipo "... e quella d'inglese c'ha proprio il culo pesante!" che mi sembra un po' più "burino/parlato" - cosa ne dici?

Il tentativo di addolcirlo? Mhmhmh ... credo che nasca proprio da un mio dubbio nei confronti dell'editore ...

Intanto, grazie! e buon ferragosto (sperando di non invocare altri aiuti )
C.


----------



## Lorena1970

Sì, anche così funziona secondo me. Considera (ma credo tu lo sappia!) che si dice "le pesa il culo" oppure "ha il culo pesante" per definire una persona pigra e svogliata, che non mette nessun impegno in quello che fa (magari serve agli amici stranieri)


----------



## Crypsy

longplay said:


> Se usi puttaniere devi proseguire, almeno con maialino con chiappe rosa. Altrimenti usa registri diversi: p.es."grosso imbecille" e "sporca cretina".



Grazie longplay - in effetti grosso imbecille e sporca cretina sono più coerenti fra di loro
avevo lasciato puttaniere perché sembra implicare anche un certo tipo di comportamenti, e non solo l'incompetenza - diversamente da slob pink ass che sembra marchiare più l'idiozia che i comportamenti;
però mi piace il tuo suggerimento.
me li tengo tutti e due - il tuo e quello di Lorena; poi deciderò se "lanciarmi" o rimanere sobria
ciao ciao e buon ferragosto pure a te
C.


----------



## Lorena1970

Giusto un appunto: sia _sporca imbecille_ che _sporca cretina_ mi suonano male e mi sembrano battute da film western piuttosto che linguaggio da studenti incazzati/delusi.


----------



## Crypsy

Vero vero - l'ho messo in quel modo -  "c'ha" -  perché se vado sul "parlato" da parte di studenti incavolati secondo me suona più gergale/realistico

Be', ti dirò, se la mettiamo così anche "imbecille" è decisamente letterario per ragazzi incazzati/frustrati
e la mia tentazione è mooolto grande
però, però: cerco di contenermi ....


----------



## Lorena1970

Infatti io voto per "grasso puttaniere" e "culo pesante"


----------



## Rival

Crypsy said:


> Traduzione:
> " ... ..._ Il prof. di matematica è un grasso puttaniere ...
> e l'insegnante d'inglese è .........._" francamente non mi pare il caso di tradurre alla lettera una *zozzona dal culo rosa*; questo sempre che io abbia letto correttamente il dizionario
> 
> Ipotesi casta:
> *una sporca imbecille* - vi convince???




I have a few problems with this :
_grasso _-- 'fat' does not necessarily mean 'grasso'. It can also be 'large, excessive, extreme (usually in a bad sense)' e.g 'That was a fat disappointment' / 'My car had a fat accident'. (It can also mean very good, but then it is spelled 'phat'.)
_puttaniere_ -- 'slut' is not a person who goes to prostitutes, it's a person (usually female) who behaves like a prostitute.
So "fat" may be a physical description, or it may be a qualifier of "male slut", which would mean a person who frequently has sex but is totally indiscriminating in his choice of partners.

*una sporca imbecille*-- You have lost the racist element of the insult -- only Caucasian people have a pink ass. (Afro-Americans, Asians, etc, have asses of other colours.  At least, I assume so !) It also highlights the way racist slurs are directed with impunity at 'white' people, by those who would go crazy if the situation were reversed.
.


----------



## Crypsy

Ciao- scusami se ti rispondo in italiano (non oso farlo in inglese)
provo a chiarire i dubbi che hai espresso:

*fat*: vero, significa anche altre cose; anche *grasso *può avere un senso puramente metaforico, perché suggerisce l'immagine di "porco", "brutto" "unto" ecc. ecc.
qui  si sposa concettualmente bene con "puttaniere": è un'immagine pesante, sgradevole e... giusta per degli studenti incazzati. 

*puttaniere*: sta per "_uomo che va con una donna dopo l'altra_" e non necessariamente con le prostitute;  la versione simpatica e un po' dialettale è "sciupafemmine"; ma qui l'intenzione è di offendere, squalificare, disprezzare; siamo di nuovo nella metafora;

*sporca imbecille*: (che probabilmente resterà come "_imbecille che c'ha il culo pesante_")
GRAZIE per la tua spiegazione sulla sfaccettatura razziale, cui in effetti non avevo minimamente pensato;
il punto è che questa sfumatura diventa del tutto incomprensibile per un pubblico di lettori esclusivamente italiani,
quindi al momento di tradurre diventa necessario trovare termini che rendano la sostanza e non solo la forma dell'originale

spero di esserti stata utile
ciao e ancora grazie delle tue spiegazioni
C.


----------



## Lorena1970

In fact the issue is about rendering the dialogue suitable and idiomatic for an Italian public.


----------



## Rival

"*puttaniere*" non è una parola che sento o uso spesso (per fortuna), e l'ho sentito soltanto come 'a person who goes to prostitutes'. Thank you for expanding my horizons. 




Lorena1970 said:


> In fact the issue is about rendering the dialogue suitable and idiomatic for an Italian public.



Yes, I realise that. In this case there were elements that the OP appeared not to have understood, which is why I replied. Once he is aware of those, how he decides to translate the text is totally up to him. 
.


----------



## Crypsy

Rival said:


> "*puttaniere*" non è una parola che sento o uso spesso (per fortuna), e l'ho sentito soltanto come 'a person who goes to prostitutes'. Thank you for expanding my horizons.



in effetti la definizione originaria è proprio quella che conoscevi tu, riferita a rapporti con prostitute;
nel tempo è cambiata (in peggio) e si riferisce a tutti quegli uomini che tentano di rimorchiare "qualsiasi cosa respiri" - come vedi è decisamente volgarotta e spregiativa

ciao
C.


----------



## Skin

Forse mi sfugge qualcosa, ma non capisco perché il culo della povera insegnante di inglese debba essere grasso o pesante. Non vedo traccia di pinguedine nella sua descrizione, a meno che non sia implicita nel termine "slob", ma non credo. Certo, è soltanto un dettaglio, però...
Io proporrei:

"sciattona dal culo roseo".

Ciao


----------



## Crypsy

Ciao Skin, grazie del tuo intervento
1


----------



## Lorena1970

Skin said:


> Forse mi sfugge qualcosa, ma non capisco perché il culo della povera insegnante di inglese debba essere grasso o pesante. Non vedo traccia di pinguedine nella sua descrizione,



Vedi spiegazione di "culo pesante" al post#5, e confrontala con slob post#2. Era un tentativo di trovare un appellativo offensivo legato anche alla nullafacenza. Niente a che vedere con grasso e ciccia.


----------



## Crypsy

Ciao Skin, grazie del tuo intervento
1  nel termine "_slob_"  è incluso il significato di pigro (vedi intervento di Lorena) - il che,  volendo rimanere in un linguaggio da studenti incazzati, si dice  banalmente con "_ti pesa il culo_" - quindi, ancora una volta, si tratta di linguaggio metaforico e non del senso letterale di "pesante";
2  "_culo roseo_", è improponibile in un libro destinato a lettori esclusivamente italiani, che non capirebbero affatto il significato
di  questa "colorazione" non conoscendone l'implicito di stampo razzista;  io stessa l'ho appreso grazie all'intervento di Rival (vedi sopra);  essere "fedeli" al testo inglese quindi, anche in questo caso, non  porterebbe alcun valore aggiunto per il lettore.
grazie e buon ferragosto
C.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Scusate la domanda scema, ma da dove si capisce che l'insegnante di inglese è una donna?

P.S. "Culo pallido", sapendo che si sta leggendo un testo americano, secondo me si capirebbe.


----------



## Crypsy

Ciao* √2*,

*  il genere dell'insegnante è individuabile da un altro periodo - citare anche quello sarebbe stato eccessivo;
*  quanto a "culo pallido" - che mi piace moltissimo  - conoscendo il tipo di futuri lettori ho forti dubbi
    a) che lo capiscano - non credere che ci sia in giro tutta questa cultura/conoscenza linguistica - probabilmente molti lo
    abbinerebbero, nella memoria, all'antico "viso pallido" dei nativi americani, ma dubito che possano andare oltre;
    b) che lo apprezzino - sicuramente alcuni ci rideranno, e gli altri? Il mio è uno scrupolo puramente editoriale;
*  se consideri che è preceduto da "slob" mi sembra che siamo a un bivio:
    1) tengo _slob_ come _lazy_ (vedi suggerimento di Lorena) e allora diventa qualcosa come "pesante culo pallido"
        frase poco "scattante", prova a dirla con tono arrabbiato: è troppo lunga, ha scarse assonanze e poco ritmo;
    2) tengo _slob_ come "_sporco_", e allora diventa un "sporco culo pallido", che potrebbe andare benissimo, ma temo
        che sia decisamente troppo forte.
Come disse il poeta ... ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.
Io penso che selezionerò "c'ha il culo pesante" e affiancherò un commento editoriale con la versione più belluina,
che non è letterale, ma sicuramente rende: "_stronza dal culo pallido_" (scusate) lasciando all'editore la scelta finale
Ciao ciao
C.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Crypsy said:


> *  il genere dell'insegnante è individuabile da un altro periodo



Ah, ok, grazie mille


----------



## laur&a

Rival said:


> 1)"*puttaniere*" non è una parola che sento o uso spesso.





Crypsy said:


> 2) tengo*slob* come "_sporco_", ... "_stronza dal culo pallido_" (scusate) lasciando all'editore la scelta finale


Salve Crispy,
1)credo che la tua scelta stravolge il senso e inoltre quel termine _non è nemmeno un insulto:_ la traduzione letterale, anch'essa poco usata, sarebbe _"puttano"_, ma non è pesante e in genere si usa per scherzo. Qualcosa di equivalente letterale sarebbe nella linea di "* gran culattone...*."
2) anche qui "una persona trasandata e sgradevole" si traduce benissimo in italiano con un termine razzista "... pare* 'na zingara"* o se vogliamo tralasciare la sfumatura razziale"*é una cozza, una cessa"*"se vuoi appesantire : è una " zingara, cozza di m****", l'insulto sembra venire da una persona di colore (ricorda tanto _"red neck cracke_r")


----------



## Crypsy

Ciao Laur&a
scusami - discordo fortemente dalla tua indicazione sia di _puttano_, sia peggio ancora di _culattone_;

premetto che tutto il testo parla chiaramente di studenti incazzati, frustrati e con atteggiamento auto-assolutorio, che scaricano da se stessi la "responsabilità" dei propri brutti voti, per caricarla come "colpa" su altri - in questo esempio i professori. Evidentemente non ho citato abbastanza il testo originale da rendere inequivocabile il clima cui si riferisce e quindi l'intento volutamente offensivo di quelle frasi, indipendentemente dalla fedeltà di traduzione.

puttano:
il termine inglese fa riferimento a "uomo che va con tante donne" - ma non indica affatto "a pagamento", come implicherebbe _puttano_, visto come maschile di _puttana_; puoi vedere le mie risposte precedenti in cui ho chiarito (spero) i motivi per cui ho scelto il termine _puttaniere_

culattone:
termine decisamente e violentemente negativo, comunemente utilizzato con intenti spregiativi nei confronti di
uomini omosessuali; nel testo non c'è assolutamente nulla che indichi un pensiero del genere.

sia per 1) che per 2)
quello che proprio *voglio evitare* sono termini potenzialmente equivocabili in quanto a contenuto razzista o sessista

Grazie cmq dei tuoi suggerimenti e anche a te buon ferragosto

p.s.: io sono *Cripsy* - non _Crispy_  (che mi farebbe sentire cotta al microonde )
C.


----------



## laur&a

Crypsy said:


> Testo originale:
> "And many covered their feelings by blaming someone else: The math teacher is a fat *male **slut *... and the English teacher is aslob with a* pink ass.*"




Ciao, Crypsy*,
*scusa il mio typo, e scusami se mi permetto di dirti che hai preso un_ "fat"_ granchio. Slut è una puttana, una puttana maschio è uno che vende il C***, non solo un omosessuale: _"fat_", ti è stato spiegato significa _"Gran"_ ; un _puttaniere_ non è nemmeno_* ormai *uno che va a puttane_, in italiano, ma uno a cui piacciono le donne, e per molti , come per un certo nostro politico, è un complimento!.
_Slob_ è una sciamannona, una laida, una donna brutta e sporca, "una cessa, una cozza  ...(termine di gran moda)" se vuoi omettere il termine razziale _"zingara"_ (non capisco perche tradire il testo, lo puoi sostituire con un generico dispregiativo. "Donna dal culo rosa/ pallido" non solo non suona come affatto una offesa, ma fa ridere!
 "_ pink ass_" è *solo* un termine razziale, così come "_red neck_" ,
"_red neck"_ è un termine dispregiativo razziale e si tradurrebbe stranamente con "_ bianco di merda"_
Ora fai come ti pare , Ciao


----------



## Crypsy

Grazie di nuovo laur&a
ciao anche a te


----------



## longplay

Un uomo, credo, può essere "una puttana",soprattutto per la sua morale e per non farsi i "cazzi suoi". Chiedo scusa, ma le ottime note di Laur&a hanno sollecitato questa
reazione.  Ciao.


----------



## Crypsy

La cosa più carina di WR, non è tanto la sua evidentissima utilità, ma questo brulicare di pensieri


----------



## london calling

Male slut, da Urban Dictionary. Un maschio promiscuo, quindi: credo vada benissimo _puttaniere_, come già suggerito tanti post fa.... It's pretty common here by the way, Rival.


----------



## Crypsy

Ciao - grazie anche a te
C.


----------



## laur&a

london calling said:


> Male slut, da Urban Dictionary. Un maschio promiscuo, quindi: credo vada benissimo _puttaniere_, come già suggerito tanti post fa.... It's pretty common here by the way, Rival.


Ciao LC,
il problema è il registro, come sempre, no?
_Male slut_ ha due significati uno come prostituto, gigolò e l'altro come* "roué": *depravato, debosciato. (Se leggi sul web i commenti di madrelingua dicono che è un termine "odioso") "_Puttaniere"_ invece è la traduzione casereccia-spinta di _"playboy"_, (un alternativa al vecchio napoletano _"sciupafemmine"_ che veniva italianizzato con l'orribile _"sciuparagazze"_), è più un complimento che un insulto.
Se decidessimo che il "sema" non é _"prostituto"_ penso che dovremmo almeno scegliere un'altra parola, più "odiosa", come "depravato"... fino all'odioso _"maniaco_", se vogliamo tenere conto dello _"spirito"_ dell' OP. _"Il prof. è un gran playboy/ puttaniere" _non è quello che dice uno studente "fregato", credo


----------



## Lorena1970

laur&a said:


> "_Puttaniere"_ invece è la traduzione casereccia-spinta di _"playboy"_, è più un complimento che un insulto.



E' la prima volta che sento dire che "puttaniere" è la traduzione spinta di playboy e che è un complimento. Evito ulteriori commenti sulla possibile origine di questa, a mio avviso falsata, interpretazione.
A me pare che il suggerimento di London Calling tagli la testa al toro, invece.


----------



## aefrizzo

Lorena1970 said:


> E' la prima volta che sento dire che "puttaniere" è la traduzione spinta di playboy e che è un complimento. Evito ulteriori commenti sulla possibile origine di questa, a mio avviso falsata, interpretazione.
> A me pare che il suggerimento di London Calling tagli la testa al toro, invece.


Concordo: Anche la versione addolcita, *sottaniere*, ha sempre una implicita nota negativa.
Mi chiedo se *"to womanise"* è altrettanto ambiguo.


----------



## laur&a

Lorena1970 said:


> E' *la prima volta che sento dire *che "puttaniere" è la traduzione spinta di playboy e che è un complimento. *Evito ulteriori commenti *sulla possibile origine di questa, a mio avviso falsata, interpretazione..


Ciao Lorena,
il fatto che tu lo senta per la prima volta non credo faccia testo (forse ti sei un po' distratta, se ne è parlato milioni di volte del premier), se consulti la* treccani *leggi _"uomo alla perenne ricerca fi facili avventure"_ che sembra tagliato su misura per un playboy. Non mi sembra che uno studente bocciato si possa vendicare così del suo prof., ma rispetto la tua opinione!!!
Il fatto che tu "_eviti ulteriori commenti"_ in modo così "patronizing", allusivo  ( e_ deche?_) non mi sembra molto cortese, se hai qualcosa da dire, dilla pure
aefrizzo, sei nel giusto: *"womanizer"* è la corretta traduzione di sottaniere/puttaniere/sciupafemmine/playboy/dongiovanni (come registro!), e non "male slut"


----------



## Lorena1970

aefrizzo said:


> Mi chiedo se *"to womanize"* è altrettanto ambiguo.



Io interpreto "womani*z*er"/"to womani*z*e" come seduttore/sedurre, non gli do un'accezione così negativa come invece ha "puttaniere".
He's a womanizer! = E' un dongiovanni.

EDIT:


laur&a said:


> *"womanizer"* è la corretta  traduzione di sottaniere/puttaniere/sciupafemmine/playboy/_*dongiovanni*_


Complimenti all'onestà intellettuale...


----------



## laur&a

Lorena1970 said:


> Io interpreto "womani*z*er"/"to womani*z*e" come seduttore/sedurre, *non gli do un'accezione così negativa* come invece ha "puttaniere".


Ciao Lorena, non mi hai chiarito gli "ulteriori commenti"
Io non do accezioni, registro quelle della Treccani e degli Oxford, mi mare più oggettivo.
L' Oxford OALD indica "*womanize* (-ise è anche registrato come _corretto, *aefrizzo*)_ come_ "derogatory",_ così come lo è "puttaniere et similia" tutti, nessuno escluso, in tutte le lingue
Come ho detto più volte è solo questione di registro, se vogliamo tradurre un insulto pesante, al vetriolo. Qualcuno può pensare che "puttaniere" sia più pesante per via della radice, ma nell'uso corrente ha sostituito l'antediluviano "dongiovanni" (anni '50)  il vernacolare "sciupafemmine" (anni '60) e l'anglicismo "playboy" (anni '70-'90) a tutti gli effetti. Niente a che vedere con "prostitut(a/o) maschio", penso.
Possiamo avere differenti opinioni,_ spero, senza ammiccamenti. Grazie
Take care_


----------



## laur&a

Lorena1970 said:


> E' *la prima volta *che sento dire che "puttaniere" è la traduzione spinta di playboy e che è un complimento. Evito ulteriori commenti sulla possibile origine di questa, a mio avviso falsata, interpretazione..


Ciao Lorena,
ho rispolverato il Demauro: dizionario dell'uso, p.2031:
ho preso un granchio anch'io : "puttaniere" non è una traduzione spinta di playboy, ma un perfetto sinonimo
def " 2 . donnaiolo
Sinonimi: casonova, dongiovanni,playboy
Ciao


----------



## Pat (√2)

laur&a said:


> "puttaniere" non è una traduzione spinta di playboy, ma un perfetto sinonimo



Al solo scopo di evitare querele e/o schiaffoni ai nostri amici anglofoni, perché noi tutti italiani abbiamo chiara la differenza, vorrei dire che _puttaniere_ è volgare e offensivo (sulla lunghezza d'onda di figaiolo).
Uno può andare in un salotto TV, ospite Vittorio Sgarbi, descriverlo come un inguaribile seduttore/dongiovanni/playboy e  passarla liscia, ma se se ne uscisse con un "V.S. è un gran puttaniere" verrebbero giù tutto lo studio e tre quarti dell'edificio (e non escluderei gravi danni all'isolato).


----------



## laur&a

√2 said:


> Uno può andare in un salotto TV, ospite Vittorio Sgarbi, descriverlo come un inguaribile seduttore/dongiovanni/playboy e  passarla liscia, ma se se ne uscisse con un "V.S. è un gran puttaniere" verrebbero giù tutto lo studio e tre quarti dell'edificio (e non escluderei gravi danni all'isolato).


Ciao Pat,
- ho riportato fedelmente quello che dice DeMauro non ho colpa: _relata refero._ Se frequenti i giovani, sai che per ogni maschietto italiano è un'ambizione, un complimento, non un'offesa.
- Se hai letto i giornali negli ultimi 2 anni tutti parlavano del premier come tale e non mi pare che si sia offeso, _anzi se ne è fatto un vanto_, forse anche Sgarbi se ne farebbe, chissà?, penso che hai scelto un esempio poco adatto.

Ma il punto non è questo mi sembra, è si una espressione (che suona) volgare, ma significa solo *"è un donnaiolo"* ,
 è abbastanza pesante per uno studente bocciato dire " m'ha fregato quel gran donnaiolo/puttaniere del prof. X e quella Y dal culo pesante/rosa" ?. Io penso di no
Non discuto del termine ma della sua adeguatezza in questo contesto

Ho postato quando Crypsy* haveva optato *per queste traduzioni, mi sembravano inadeguate, ho pensato alla faccia che avrebbe fatto l'editore.
Non aggiungerò altro
Ciao


----------



## Rival

√2 said:


> Uno può andare in un salotto TV, ospite Vittorio Sgarbi, descriverlo come ...




Perhaps a bit off-topic in this thread but, when I first saw this gentleman on TV, I actually thought the word "sgarbato" was derived from his surname.  
.


----------



## longplay

Esisterebbe (qualcuno lo usa, ma non ho statistiche alla mano) "puttano". Non proverei mai a dire a un "titolato": "lei è SOLO un gran puttaniere !". Solo a  proposito di enfasi,
contesto...come V2 osservava.


----------



## Gianfry

Ommamma, come vi siete scaldati! 
Provo anch'io a dire la mia, serenamente, pacatamente 
1. "Male slut". Indubbiamente, il significato è quello di "puttaniere". Si può obiettare, come è stato fatto, che detta da studenti maschi potrebbe non suonare come un grande insulto, ma: chi l'ha detto che gli studenti siano tutti maschi? E poi: è certamente un insulto, se qualcuno lo dice con l'intenzione di insultare. Quindi, a me pare la traduzione migliore. Poi si può giocare sulla traduzione di "fat" per aggiungere un po' di aggressività. Per esempio: "puttaniere di merda!".
2. "slob with a pink ass". Questa mi sembra un po' difficile. Partiamo da "pink ass". Qualcuno ha accennato a un insulto a sfondo razziale, ma non mi sembra di aver letto che gli studenti non siano bianchi. Mi sbaglio? Il riferimento non potrebbe essere alla presunta poca voglia di lavorare della donna, che quindi avrebbe il culo roseo come quello di un bambino? Tra l'altro "slob", come pure è stato detto, può significare non solo "sciattona", ma anche "pigrona". Che ne pensate quindi di qualcosa del tipo "sfaticata (schifosa)"?


----------



## Lorena1970

Gianfry said:


> Il riferimento non potrebbe essere alla presunta poca voglia di lavorare della donna....Sì, penso anche io! Tra l'altro "slob", come pure è stato detto, può significare non solo "sciattona", ma anche "pigrona".



Ciao, *condivido tutto* ma quoto solo questo per fare una specifica: "culo pesante" significa sfaticata/o e pigra/o, (in caso ti fosse sfuggito...)
L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplessa è che "culo roseo" (come quello di un bambino) possa richiamare pigrizia/sciatteria: tendo a dar credito a suggerimenti precedenti che ne sottolineavano l'accezione razziale, ma in italiano non funzionerebbe, quindi meglio trovare epiteti _più o meno_ equivalenti che fossilizzarsi sulla traduzione letterale. My 2 cents.



√2 said:


> ma se se ne uscisse con un "V.S. è un gran  puttaniere" verrebbero giù tutto lo studio e tre quarti dell'edificio (e  non escluderei gravi danni all'isolato).


Condivido a pieno.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Gianfry said:


> "puttaniere di merda!".
> Che ne pensate quindi di qualcosa del tipo "sfaticata (schifosa)"?



"Puttaniere di merda" è quello che direi anch'io in occasioni del genere 
Al confronto, _sfaticata_ mi sembra un po' leggerino, però. _Fancazzista_?


----------



## Gianfry

√2 said:


> _Fancazzista_?


Mi piace


----------



## Lorena1970

"_Fancazzista dal culo pesante_"...?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> "_Fancazzista dal culo pesante_"...?



_Fancazzista dal culo peso_.
E' quello che direi io in occasioni del genere


----------

